# Slough Fishing 6/29/02



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Old Hunter, Maverick and I fished the sloughs in Central ND and picked up an assortment of walleyes and pike.

We fished the wind blown sides, keying in on cabbage and rock beds. We piked them all up on crankbaits.

Most walleyes were between 16-19", with a few pushing 20".

We through back all of the pike except a few for pickling.


----------

